#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-03
<devcorkvince> Maaung Hapon
<pepesmith> wersdaluv
<pepesmith> congrats
<pepesmith> wers, 
<wers> pepesmith: hello!
<wers> congrats san? hehe :D
<pepesmith> @ubuntu/member/wers
<butiki> pepesmith: Error: "ubuntu/member/wers" is not a valid command.
<pepesmith> oy butiki
<wers> pepesmith: ahh.. hehe. thanks!
<pepesmith> !trivia
<lubotu2> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<butiki> pepesmith: Error: "trivia" is not a valid command.
<pepesmith> !roulette
<butiki> pepesmith: *click*
<pepesmith> !roulette
<butiki> pepesmith: *click*
<pepesmith> !roulette
<butiki> pepesmith: *click*
<pepesmith> !roulette
<butiki> pepesmith: *click*
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-04
<zakame> hi hi
<pinoyskull> happy new year zakame 
<zakame> hey pinoyskull happy new year :)
<str0ng> all.. happy new year!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-06
<zakame> hi hi
<str0ng> .
<zeroseven0183> ,
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-07
<scriptwarlock> ping lahat
<Terminus> pong scriptwarlock 
<str0ng> Terminus: musta?
<Terminus> str0ng: yo. smashing my head against the wall doing an inventory on licenses. you? :)
<scriptwarlock> drivers license?
<scriptwarlock> hehehe
<scriptwarlock> nakakabasag bungo daw yan head smashing
<str0ng> Terminus: hehe.. same :) 
<Terminus> scriptwarlock: software licenses. =P
<youm> hello... anyone here?
<madcSPYnXfff> Hi guys
<madcSPYnXfff> is there any online right now
<madcSPYnX> bug for gnome-power-manager help please
<madcSPYnX> good morning may gising na ba
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-08
<zeroseven0183> Good morning, people
<dodimar> gud am!!!
<jmazaredo> helo
<jmazaredo> 0_0
<jmazaredo> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-08
<RaymondX> hi elmer
<RaymondX> hello again elmer
<tux_guy> Anyone using Lubuntu here?
#ubuntu-ph 2013-01-01
<madc|SPYnX> hi
#ubuntu-ph 2013-01-02
<madc|SPYnX> May gising ba dito... supported ba ang Smarto Bro na ZTE sa bagong ubuntu
<Terminus> madc|SPYnX: no idea but i've gotten those USB dongles to work in the past so there's a high probability they'll work today.
<madc|SPYnX> Terminus, pinoy ka?
<Terminus> madc|SPYnX: yes
<Ghost-In-Net> Hei!
<Ghost-In-Net> Mga kapwa filipino ko jan
<Ghost-In-Net> salita-salita din
#ubuntu-ph 2013-01-06
<madc|SPYnX> hi How to set up wammu with ZTE MF-627?
#ubuntu-ph 2013-12-30
<RaymondX> test
#ubuntu-ph 2014-12-29
<alekhine> wet..
#ubuntu-ph 2014-12-30
<alekhine> Knightlust: !
#ubuntu-ph 2014-12-31
<str0ng> happy new year to all!
#ubuntu-ph 2015-01-01
<str0ng> hi all..
#ubuntu-ph 2015-01-02
<str0ng> happy new year to all! :)
#ubuntu-ph 2016-01-06
<AthlonX2> may online po ba d2 mga sir?
#ubuntu-ph 2016-01-09
<vetsin_> hi! i have been using ubuntu for some time now and never was a fan of the unity interface so i decided to install Ubuntu MATE on my new laptop. Now surprisingly I found that I actually like unity over MATE and would like to switch to regular Ubuntu from Ubuntu MATE. Can somebody point me to the best set of instructions out there? Thanks!
<vetsin_> andami palang users dito sa channel na to. :)
<MarkDude> Damn
<MarkDude> Missed em
#ubuntu-ph 2018-12-31
<techmagus> be safe
<techmagus> new year and all
<techmagus> Happy Public Domain Day! ~Philippines (and also the rest of ASEAN including China and Mongolia).
